# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Skupe i jeftine AS - razlika?

## Tami25

Baš maloprije pričam ja s frendicom i velim joj kak planiramo kupiti Roemer ISOFIX AS za 2000 kn (1800 + tether traka 200). 
I veli ona meni da nisam normalna, da ima za kupiti AS po 300 kn i da kaj ću bacat novce, da je njena frendica koja je (kao i ona) odgajateljica u vrtiću kupila svom nećaku neku jeftinu AS (ni jedna od njih dvije nema djecu, pa pretpostavljam da se nisu baš ni informirale o AS kak spada) i kak je sve to jednako sigurno   :Rolling Eyes:   jer ima taj atest (ECE što već).

E sad, ja naravno ne namjeravam odustati od kupnje Roemerice, ali me zanima, mogu li joj dati neke protuargumente (i koje) u smislu zašto je bolje kupiti AS tipa Roemer, Maxi cosi i sl. koje onda i puno više koštaju, nego neke no name sjedalice po hipermarketima (ili npr. Bubu sjedalica iz TL koja košta 300 kn).
Po čemu su skuplje sjedalice bolje, a jeftinije lošije?
Ima li razlike u sigurnosti ili je samo stvar udobnosti, kvalitete materijala presvlake i ostalih dijelova  :? 

Mi nešto baš i ne plivamo u novcima, ali zato MD sad radi dva posla jer kupujemo auto i novu AS i naravno da djetetu želimo priuštiti najbolje što možemo, na to će ona "joj, pazite da ju ne razmazite"  :shock:

----------


## jenny

ja mislim da je skuplji materijal,skuplji dijelovi..
nesto mora bit!!
ta koju ti zelis kupiti navodno je najbolja i ako vec jesi skupila lovu za nju,kupi ju.

mislim,u metrou ih ima za 250 kn,a mogla bih se zakunuti da je ispod stiropor.

----------


## MGrubi

gle ne košta ni Volvo zaništa toliko novaca (spada pod jako sigurna vozila)
nije ti svejedno da li uletiš u sudar s merđom, audijem, volvom ili nekim jeftinim kinezom 
kod skuplje aute plaćaš i čitavu karoseriju koja je posebno dizajnirana da primi udarac i preusmjeri ga od putnika ..
tako je i sa sjedalicama

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Znam da želiš svojem djetetu priuštiti najbolje ,ali to nemora biti nužno i najskuplje vjeruj mi ,ona od 300, 500 kn ako ima atest ECE R44-04 znači da je itekako provjerena i u skladu sa zakonom o zaštiti djece u autu, ja osobno sam kupila maxi cosi cabrio fix i oduševljeni smo s njom ugodna oku ,dobri materijali kvalitetna ,čvrsta i lagana platili je 989 kn u turbo limaču ,ali eto kad sam je kupovala mogla sam kupiti i onu jeftiniju ali izgled tih nosiljkiji je ono osrednji nema baš boja na odabir tako da ti je to samo kupovanje imena i ljepšeg i izgleda ,a ne neke super bolje  kvalitete...

----------


## Moover

> tako je i sa sjedalicama


Zar stvarno je ili nagađaš zbog razlike u cijeni?

----------


## Inesica

ako joj želiš dati protuargument najbolje ti je da joj pokažeš ocijene sa testova.

u njima ipak skuplje sjedalice prolaze nešto bolje od onih jeftinijih (kojih doduše često niti nema na testovima)

no napominjem: ako je i jeftina AS ima važeći atest, ako je pravilno učvršćena u auto i ako se u njoj dijete pravilno veže ona će odigrati svoju ulogu.

no opet sigurna sam da mora biti neke razlike u korist skupljih i te nijanse, uglavnom, pokazuju testovi



> mislim,u metrou ih ima za 250 kn,a mogla bih se zakunuti da je ispod stiropor.


u svim sjedalicama se nalazi stiropor, da se ne zavaravamo  :Wink:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Sve je to precjenjeno od auti pa do autosjedalica..možeš npr. kupiti dobre ribokice(tene) za 300 kn, a  možeš dati i za lakostice soma kn al če ti se raspasti čak prije nego ribokice  ...

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tako je i sa sjedalicama
> 
> 
> Zar stvarno je ili nagađaš zbog razlike u cijeni?


mislim da razlika u cijeni ne dlazi *samo* zbog dizajna
tu je i materijal, i kvaliteta kopči, šavova , izrade ....

----------


## D&amp;D

Mene ljuti što na tim testovima ipak ima veliki utjecaj i ime a ne samo kvaliteta. Evo primjer : AS 9-36 STM i Recaro -ista tvornica, indentična sjedalica razlika je u navlaki STM ima pamuk/poliester navlaku a Recaro ima Belini -brušena koža. Kad sam ju ja kupovala kontaktirala sam tvornicu, uvoznika i gledala testove SVI su mi potvrdili da su to indentične sjedalice samo razlika u navlaki (inače razlika u cijeni je 20E, STM 199E, Recaro 220E) i na svim testovima je pisalo STM/Recaro (ista sjedalica)  a u najnovijem testu STM je ocjenjen kao prolazan a Recaro kao dobar -išla mi je para na uši, sad odjednom nisu iste sjedalice. A materijal navlake sigurno ne utječe na sigurnost.
A nije riječ o jeftinoj sjedalici nego samo o imenu.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

> Mene ljuti što na tim testovima ipak ima veliki utjecaj i ime a ne samo kvaliteta. Evo primjer : AS 9-36 STM i Recaro -ista tvornica, indentična sjedalica razlika je u navlaki STM ima pamuk/poliester navlaku a Recaro ima Belini -brušena koža. Kad sam ju ja kupovala kontaktirala sam tvornicu, uvoznika i gledala testove SVI su mi potvrdili da su to indentične sjedalice samo razlika u navlaki (inače razlika u cijeni je 20E, STM 199E, Recaro 220E) i na svim testovima je pisalo STM/Recaro (ista sjedalica)  a u najnovijem testu STM je ocjenjen kao prolazan a Recaro kao dobar -išla mi je para na uši, sad odjednom nisu iste sjedalice. A materijal navlake sigurno ne utječe na sigurnost.
> A nije riječ o jeftinoj sjedalici nego samo o imenu.


ma tako je ak imaš love kupiti češ si samo po izgledu ljepšu, ljepše izrađenih kopči ,bolji materijal i tak to ali školjka je ista..plača se kič

----------


## daddycool

> Mene ljuti što na tim testovima ipak ima veliki utjecaj i ime a ne samo kvaliteta. Evo primjer : AS 9-36 STM i Recaro -ista tvornica, indentična sjedalica razlika je u navlaki STM ima pamuk/poliester navlaku a Recaro ima Belini -brušena koža. Kad sam ju ja kupovala kontaktirala sam tvornicu, uvoznika i gledala testove SVI su mi potvrdili da su to indentične sjedalice samo razlika u navlaki (inače razlika u cijeni je 20E, STM 199E, Recaro 220E) i na svim testovima je pisalo STM/Recaro (ista sjedalica)  a u najnovijem testu STM je ocjenjen kao prolazan a Recaro kao dobar -išla mi je para na uši, sad odjednom nisu iste sjedalice. A materijal navlake sigurno ne utječe na sigurnost.
> A nije riječ o jeftinoj sjedalici nego samo o imenu.


ne znam točno o kojem testu govoriš, ali ako se ne varam ukupne ocjene pojedine sjedalice zasnivaju se na nekoliko kategorija. jedna od tih kategorija je sigurnost, ali također je jedna i udobnost. možda je kvalitetnija presvlaka donjela taj ekstra bod koji je Recaro sjedalicu gurnuo do bolje ocjene. A možda se i varam.

----------


## daddycool

> Sve je to precjenjeno od auti pa do autosjedalica..možeš npr. kupiti dobre ribokice(tene) za 300 kn, a  možeš dati i za lakostice soma kn al če ti se raspasti čak prije nego ribokice  ...


slažem se da je kod nekih stvari to istina, ali generalizacija ne stoji

ne rade se bezveze EuroNCAP testovi za sigurnost automobila niti se bez razloga rade testovi sjedalica. kod autosjedalica je doduše u igri i jedan element koji nema veze sa cijenom, a to je da li sjedalica odgovara automobilu. Tami25 namjerava kupiti ISOFIX sjedalicu koja se ne može pomoću ISOFIXA montirati u bilo koji auto. ISOFIX sam po sebi podiže cijenu sjedalice jer je to dodatni mehanizam koji se mora na nju ugraditi prilikom proizvodnje.

kod AS su vjerojatno neke precijenjene u odnosu na druge ali uglavnom, kvaliteta opravdava cijenu. mislim da se to može primjetiti i na Rodinim pregledima gdje je uvijek više problema sa jeftinijim sjedalicama.

----------


## D&amp;D

Evo dva linka
http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/ta...ezi%202007.gif

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=147654

Ajde vi koje se bolje kužite objasnite mi u čemu je štos.
Stirlight SP iliti STM naspram RECARO

Jel po ovom drugom ispada da je STM ukupno bolji od RECARO ? Pitam za 9-18 sjedalice.

Može prijevod
sehr gut -jako dobro
gut -dobro
befriedigend - ?
ausreichend -?
mangelhaft -?

----------


## martinaP

befr... znači zadovoljavajuće.

Meni su glavni oslonac u odabiru bili testovi, i to ne ukupna ocjena, nego ocjena za sigurnost (jer neke AS imaju npr. ukupnu ocjenu dobar, a za sigurnost zadovoljavajući, i to sam ipak zaobilazila). Na kraju smo odabrali Romer king plus, za sad smo savršeno zadovoljni. Za montiranje nam je trebalo cca 3-4 minute.

Kad smo kupovali AS, neki deda i baka su gledali Brevi AS (isto 9-18 ), košta nekih 300 kn, čini mi se, i naizgled uopće ne ulijeva povjerenje  :/ . Ali ima atest, znači zadovoljava neki minimum uvjeta sigurnosti, pa ako je stvarno frka s novcima, razumijem da je kupuju.

----------


## D&amp;D

> Kad smo kupovali AS, neki deda i baka su gledali Brevi AS (isto 9-18 ), košta nekih 300 kn, čini mi se, i naizgled uopće ne ulijeva povjerenje  :/ . Ali ima atest, znači zadovoljava neki minimum uvjeta sigurnosti, pa ako je stvarno frka s novcima, razumijem da je kupuju.


Mislim da su gledali Bubu košta 349kn
Brevi košta 699 i 799kn

----------


## martinaP

Sigurno je bila Brevi, onda sam fulala cijenu. Sorry, nije bilo namjerno.

----------


## Loryblue

silom prilika i u nedostatku izbora mi smo prvu morali kupit neku noname dok se nismo domogli nekog centra za kupit "dobru" sidalicu. u drugim dućanima bi ona bila u kategoriji jeftinijih sidalica, ali tu di smo je mi kupili bome i nije bila jeftina. 
i postoji razlika: od čvrstoće same sidalice koja se i rukom može provjerit, do udobnosti djetetu za sidit, materijala kojim je presvučena, a i testovima koje je zadovoljila, pa i do načina montiranja.

nakon te odmah smo uzeli bebe comfort iseos tt i prezadovoljni smo. ja uvik kažem: plati, pa se rugaj.

----------


## Tami25

Razumijem da kad je situacija takva da se nema novaca, naravno da je bolje kupiti bilo kakvu AS nago nikakvu (koja ima atest, naravno).
Mi cemo skrpati novce za taj Roemer jer ako mogu uzeti nešto sigurnije (a ta sjedalica po testovima spada među najsigurnije) naravno da neću štedjeti na tome. Zato me i zasmetala ta izjava moje frendice da ću dijete razmazit, mislim kakve veze ima briga za sigurnost djeteta s razmaženošću?? Svašta.  :Rolling Eyes:  




> i postoji razlika: od čvrstoće same sidalice koja se i rukom može provjerit, do udobnosti djetetu za sidit, materijala kojim je presvučena, a i testovima koje je zadovoljila, pa i do načina montiranja.


Ovo me zanimalo, dakle osim visokih ocjena na crash testovima, AS koju namjeravam kupiti je i strašno udobna (onako mekana za sjediti) i ima izrazito ugodan materijal (jedan od dezena je čak 100% pamuk) a to mi je bitno jer se Dina jako znoji, i zbog putovanja na duže relacije. A i prekrasna mi je (ja bih uzela i King, ali je MD htio ovu s isofix-om).
Bubu je recimo sva plastična (uključujući materijal), ne mogu si zamisliti da stavim dijete u to (napominjem da sam AS gledala samo u Turbo Limaču pa za ostale ne znam kakve su) a kamoli da sjedi u njoj satima dok idemo na more.




> Ali ima atest, znači zadovoljava neki minimum uvjeta sigurnosti, pa ako je stvarno frka s novcima, razumijem da je kupuju.


Minimum uvjeta sigurnosti mi nije dovoljan, jer se svakome pa tako i nama može desiti da se neka budala zabije u nas bez obzira što MD pazi kako vozi, i u tom slučaju ne želim se dovesti u situaciju da razbijam glavu što sam uzimala jeftinu autosjedalicu.




> ma tako je ak imaš love kupiti češ si samo po izgledu ljepšu, ljepše izrađenih kopči ,bolji materijal i tak to ali školjka je ista..plača se kič


Ne vjerujem da je između AS od 1500 - 2500 kn i AS od 250 - 300-tinjak kn ovo jedina razlika.




> ako joj želiš dati protuargument najbolje ti je da joj pokažeš ocijene sa testova.


Budem   :Smile:  




> ako ima atest ECE R44-04 znači da je itekako provjerena i u skladu sa zakonom o zaštiti djece u autu


Koja je razlika između ECE R44-04 i ECE R 44-03?

----------


## skviki

Sjedalice proizvedene PRIJE 26.06.2006. nose oznaku
UN ECE R44.03.

Sve sjedalice proizvedene NAKON 26.06.2006. nose oznaku R44.04.

E sad, nije naravno stvar samo u datumu proizvodnje, nego ove 
sa oznakom 04 moraju zadovoljiti nove uvjete prilikom testiranja.

----------


## daddycool

> Evo dva linka
> http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/ta...ezi%202007.gif
> 
> http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=147654
> 
> Ajde vi koje se bolje kužite objasnite mi u čemu je štos.
> Stirlight SP iliti STM naspram RECARO
> 
> Jel po ovom drugom ispada da je STM ukupno bolji od RECARO ? Pitam za 9-18 sjedalice.


u Grupi 1, od 9 do 18 kg uopće nema STM sjedalice ako ja dobro vidim.
što se tiče kombinirane sjedalice od 9 do 36 kg, tu je RECARO po testu, podbacio po pitanju sigurnosti a dobio je dobre ocjene za upotrebljivost što definitivno nije prioritet kod AS pa je zato STM dobio ukupno veću ocjenu. Iako niti jedna kombinirana sjedalica koliko vidim nije dobila ocjenu veću od "zadovoljavajuće" što i ne čudi jer su uglavnom u praksi kombinirane stvari manje kvalitetne od dvije stvari koje vrše svaka svoju funkciju.

----------


## D&amp;D

pitam za 9-36 a ne 9-18 ali to ste skužili, moja greška u brzom pisanju.  :Embarassed:  
Ali meni još uvjek nije jasno kako mogu biti različito ocjenjene kad su indentične u svemu osim u materijalu navlake. Iako ispada da smo mi onda izabrali BOLJU ali opet me ljuti.
A što se tiče kombinirane sjedalice, ja iskreno nevidim zašto bi jedna 9-36 kad joj se skinu remeni i postaje buster s naslonom bila išta slabija od istog modela 15-36 koji se ne zove kombinirani -to mi isto nema logike. A cijelo vrijeme pričam o skupim sjedalicama a ne nekim jeftinim jadnim dakle nije problem u kvaliteti.

----------


## Mony

Mi imamo i skuplju i jefitniju.
Roemerovu King Plus i Nania za nekih 400 kn.
Razlika je nemoguca.
Prvo u tezini same sjedalice, u kvaliteti materijala, u tome da Roemerova ima 2 polozaja za spavanje, da je sigurnije instaliranje u auto...
Iako, ne mogu ni pljuvat po ovoj jeftinijoj, jer da je za bacit ne bih u njoj definitivno vozala dijete okolo.
Ona nam sluzi kao backup - trudimo se biti u autu u kojoj je Roemerova sjedalica sto vise kad smo s malim.

----------


## daddycool

> pitam za 9-36 a ne 9-18 ali to ste skužili, moja greška u brzom pisanju.  
> Ali meni još uvjek nije jasno kako mogu biti različito ocjenjene kad su indentične u svemu osim u materijalu navlake. Iako ispada da smo mi onda izabrali BOLJU ali opet me ljuti.


baci oko na link od svake pojedine sjedalice pa će ti vjerojatno biti jasnije.

za STM ti piše
Storchenmühle Starlight SP (*Baugleich: Recaro Young Sport*)
što znači da je to ista sjedalica i isti je test za obje

druga je sjedalica Recaro start i ta je na prvi pogled različita od STM sjedalice pa je i logično da su im testovi različiti.

jel te to mučilo?






> A što se tiče kombinirane sjedalice, ja iskreno nevidim zašto bi jedna 9-36 kad joj se skinu remeni i postaje buster s naslonom bila išta slabija od istog modela 15-36 koji se ne zove kombinirani -to mi isto nema logike. A cijelo vrijeme pričam o skupim sjedalicama a ne nekim jeftinim jadnim dakle nije problem u kvaliteti.


zato što moraju pokriti puno više zahtjeva s jednom sjedalicom. puno je duži period tijekom kojeg se dijete mora voziti u toj sjedalici. sjedalice od 9-36 kg načelno pokrivaju djecu od 1 do 12 godina. koliki je uopće rok trajanja takvih sjedalica? 
vjerojatno je upitno i koliko proizvođači ulažu u razvoj ovih sjedalica s obzirom na njihovu potražnju na tržištu.

----------


## D&amp;D

9-36 kg je rijetko 1-12 g,  večinom 2g do 8 ili 10g a kažu da te "velike" sjedalice imaju rok trajanja 8 g. Jasno mi je da moraju zadovoljiti više uvjeta nego nekombinirane ali kad im skinemo pojaseve i postanu grupa 15-36, jednaka im je uloga kao običnim 15-36, naslon se podešava po visini, dobra bočna zaštita... nevidim zašto su slabije od onih koje su samo 15-36 a imaju slabiju bočnu zaštitu i ne podešava im se naslon.
A u onom testu stavili su tu STM za koju sam ja pitala ( i ista Recaro young sport) u grupu sa Recaro start koja uopče nije 9-36 nego 15-36., mislim gdje su joj pojasevi za vezanje do 18kg?
ma brljaju i oni, nisu baš bezgrešni ne.

----------


## D&amp;D

[quote="daddycool"]


> za STM ti piše
> Storchenmühle Starlight SP (*Baugleich: Recaro Young Sport*)
> što znači da je to ista sjedalica i isti je test za obje
> 
> druga je sjedalica Recaro start i ta je na prvi pogled različita od STM sjedalice pa je i logično da su im testovi različiti.
> 
> jel te to mučilo?
> 
> .


je to me mučilo, nisam primjetila da je to drugi model Recaro jer znam da u grupi 9-36 nema druga Recaro sjealica, neznam zašto ovu uvrštavaju tu kad ona nema svoje remene za vezanje do 18kg.

----------


## tweety

ako se ja dobro sjećam, a sjećam se predavanja čak je imaterijal na kojem dijete sjedi, bitan za ocjenu sigurnosti.
e sad, da li je to uzeto u obzir u tom testu pa je zato ocjena manja, pojma nemam.
Što kažu naše iskusnije autosjedaličarke?

----------


## daddycool

> A u onom testu stavili su tu STM za koju sam ja pitala ( i ista Recaro young sport) u grupu sa Recaro start koja uopče nije 9-36 nego 15-36., mislim gdje su joj pojasevi za vezanje do 18kg?
> ma brljaju i oni, nisu baš bezgrešni ne.


ispeci (provjeri), pa reci

http://www.elbi.si/index.php?section...rogram&page=72

----------


## Inesica

> ako se ja dobro sjećam, a sjećam se predavanja čak je imaterijal na kojem dijete sjedi, bitan za ocjenu sigurnosti.
> e sad, da li je to uzeto u obzir u tom testu pa je zato ocjena manja, pojma nemam.
> Što kažu naše iskusnije autosjedaličarke?


je puno toga utjece na sigurnost autosjedalica pa tako i presvlaka i jos stosta. to su detalji i cesto sitni ali neki put bitni.

sto sve u obzir uzima ovaj test i koliko detaljno ide u testiranju to ne neznamo.
ali treba imati na umu da testiranje nije jednostavan proces i da su ocijene sazetak. i iskreno tesko je u detalje opisat neku autosjedalicu u par komada ocijena.
ocijene treba uzeti sa rezervom i citati ih na ancin da smo svijesni da ima i stupnjeva izmedju i da one nisu najidealniji prikaz/opis neke as niti bilo cega.

----------


## brigita2

> Može prijevod
> sehr gut -jako dobro
> gut -dobro
> befriedigend - ?
> ausreichend -?
> mangelhaft -?


befriedigend - zadovoljavajuće
ausreichend - dovoljan (može proći, ali jedva)
mangelhaft - falično (ne prolazi)

----------


## Amalthea

Recaro Start, nažalost, je grupa I/II/III

http://www.healthchecksystems.com/Co...start_kids.jpg

i nevjerojatno je - ali istinito - da je predviđeno da se djeca od 9 kg vežu pojasom automobila.

Na stranici, gdje je i video crash-testa

http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_c...74_74191_9.jsp
preporučuju da tu AS izbjegavate.





> There are four seats we recommend you avoid:
> 
>     * Chicco Max-3S
>     * Mamas & Papas Pro-Tour
>     * Recaro Start
>     * Little Shield Combi 123

----------


## Moover

> *There are four seats we recommend you...avoid:*


Uh, kako je ovo nespretno složena rečenica... netko tko zna vrlo malo engleski (i zna sve riječi iz gornje rečenice osim što znači "avoid") bi se mogao grrrrdno zahebat)....  :/

----------


## Nika

> i nevjerojatno je - ali istinito - da je predviđeno da se djeca od 9 kg vežu pojasom automobila.



I k tome jos u uputama to tako pise! A upute proizvodja se moraju uvijek pratiti.

Sjecam se situacije od prije godinu-dvije, na pregledu as kada su roditelji dosli sa jednom I/II/III (cini mi se chicco), i curicom od 10 mjeseci i nekih 9 kg.

I njihovo odgovor na nas komentar kako se ne preporuca da dijete bude vezano samo pojasom vozila do 15 kg, odnosno 18 kg - a kako bi vi mogli znati bolje od proizvodjaca?!

----------


## daddycool

na zadnjem pregledu je bio tata sa dvije sjedalice grupe I/II/III i ako se dobro sjećam jedna sjedalica je imala svoje pojaseve koji se kasnije skidaju i crvenu kopču za blokiranje pojasa vozila i to je Ok, ali druga sjedalica nije imala apsolutno ništa. bio je to najobičniji booster sa naslonom na kojem je pisalo da se u njemu može voziti dijete od 9 kg na više. sva sreća pa je dijete koje se vozilo u toj sjedalici bilo već veliko, ali zanima me kako je proizvođač zamislio da se pojas u vozilu blokira prilikom sudara kad dijete zajedno sa sjedalicom nema niti 12 kg  :?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Pa ja vjerujem da dio cijene ovih skupljih ide na to što su se dobro pokazale na testovima pa su sad tražene i popularne. I mislim da je kod sjedalica koje posjeduju sve potrebne ateste, na roditelju da odvaže odnose između kvaliteta i cijene. Mi smo svoju curu razmazili Remerom, jer drugo dijete planiramo uskoro, pa je namjeravamo koristiti i za drugo, kao i kolica i ostale điđe. To nam se učinilo kao pametno uložiti sad, a koristiti "više" puta. Eh, sad to su planovi, a vidjet ćemo  šta budućnost nosi. Mislim ipak da su one skuplje (ne mora biti najskuplja) malo trajnije, i izdržljivije za duže korištenje. (neko mi je rekao za bubu sjedalicu da je jako neudobna jer je tapacirung veoma tanak, ili bubu kišobran kolica izgledaju ofucano poslije par mjeseci) Za neke stvari se jednostavno isplati uložiti više.

----------


## krumpiric

Meni je ovo pitanje apsolutno isto koda netko pita za razliku medju twingom i volvom 8)

----------


## krumpiric

Meni je ovo pitanje apsolutno isto koda netko pita za razliku medju twingom i volvom 8)

----------


## krumpiric

Htjedo reč ovo al mi pobjegllo slanje posta:
Vezan pojasom u savršeno ispravnom twingu debelo si sigurniji nego nevezan u volvu s ćelavim gumama, al ako su oba auta u savršenoj formi, volvo je volvo.
Tako nešto vrijedi i za sjedalice, ispravno montirana jeftina sjedalica u kojoj je dijete pravilno vezano je dobra sjedalica.Bolja nego loše montirana skupa sjedalica u kojoj je dijete slabo vezano.
Al ako su obje ispravno montirane i dijete čvrsto vezano, sigurno presudjuje kvalitetniji materijal (da ga probaš pipnut skužiš da nije ista plastika, kvalitetniji sustav stezanja, bolja presvlaka...)








dizajn i foriranje nekim proizvođačima uopće nije način za privlačenje kupaca,npr. romer, njima je bitna kvaliteta, romer sjedalice su sve apsolutno jednostavnog dizajna.

----------


## krumpiric

Htjedo reč ovo al mi pobjegllo slanje posta:
Vezan pojasom u savršeno ispravnom twingu debelo si sigurniji nego nevezan u volvu s ćelavim gumama, al ako su oba auta u savršenoj formi, volvo je volvo.
Tako nešto vrijedi i za sjedalice, ispravno montirana jeftina sjedalica u kojoj je dijete pravilno vezano je dobra sjedalica.Bolja nego loše montirana skupa sjedalica u kojoj je dijete slabo vezano.
Al ako su obje ispravno montirane i dijete čvrsto vezano, sigurno presudjuje kvalitetniji materijal (da ga probaš pipnut skužiš da nije ista plastika, kvalitetniji sustav stezanja, bolja presvlaka...)








dizajn i foriranje nekim proizvođačima uopće nije način za privlačenje kupaca,npr. romer, njima je bitna kvaliteta, romer sjedalice su sve apsolutno jednostavnog dizajna.

----------


## Ancica

Takoder, cesto znacajnu ulogu u cijeni igra i dizajn (odnosno kolko je utroseno da bi se on postigao - ipak se ljde koji se tim bave treba i platiti, kao i testiranja koja idu uz to i sl.), sto npr. ukljucujue i dizajn jednostavnosti postavljanja sjedalice.

Npr., nema uopce usporedbe u jednostavnosti cvrstog postavljanja sjedalice izmedu Romer/Maxi-Cosi i nekakve Nanie. A za takvo sto moras platiti.

Takoder, crash testovi ne testiraju kvalitetu materijala i njegove odrzivosti (podloznost i potrosnost uslijed vremenskih uvjeta tipa vrucina i zima) pa ti iz jednog crash-testa neznas jel ce plastika na tvojoj sjedalici nakon dvije godine koristenja biti u jednakom, boljem ili losem stanju naspram neke druge. A sjedalice koje se testiraju na testiranjima tipa ADAC su nove sjedalice, koje su sisle s polica (ili, najcesce, proizvodac ih je dostavio).

Odrzivost materijala i takve stvari uvjetovane su do odredenog stupnja. Tako se npr. testira postojanost i odrzivost pojasa sjedalice pod razlicitim temperaturama, korozija metalnih dijelova, otpornost na prasinu, izdrzivost kopci itd. Ali koliko znam, ne testira se kvaliteta plastike u smislu postojanosti i odrzivosti. Testira se samo u smislu izdrzivosti uslijed sudara i to, koliko znam, kod sasvim novih sjedalica.

A cinjenica je npr., bar je tako bilo prije dvije godine, da Maxi-Cosi svoje sjedalice radi u Nizozemskoj, a ne u Kini, jer nisu mogli naci firmu u Kini koja bi zadovoljila uvjete u odrzavanju kvalitete proizvodnje njihove plastike. Da jesu, i cijena sjedalice bi bila manja. Neki drugi proizvodaci nemaju tako visoke standarde.

----------


## makita

Na adacovim linkanim stranicama za AS 15-36 Maxi Cosi Rodi xr i Romericu KId plus pronalazim pod "slabosti" :
- Nur durchschnittliche Belastungswerte im Frontcrash
• Der Kindersitz lässt sich nicht besonders fest mit dem Fahrzeug verbinden

Prevodim i pitam se što znači:

_Samo prosječna vrijednost opterećenja u frontalnom sudaru

Jeste na pregledima imali ovakva iskustva
_AS se ne može posebno čvrsto vezati za auto 
Je li možda stvar u marki auta ili :?

----------


## Ancica

> Na adacovim linkanim stranicama za AS 15-36 Maxi Cosi Rodi xr i Romericu KId plus pronalazim pod "slabosti" :
> - Nur durchschnittliche Belastungswerte im Frontcrash
> • Der Kindersitz lässt sich nicht besonders fest mit dem Fahrzeug verbinden
> 
> Prevodim i pitam se što znači:
> 
> _Samo prosječna vrijednost opterećenja u frontalnom sudaru
> 
> Jeste na pregledima imali ovakva iskustva
> ...


Za ovo prvo neznam osim da se opcenito gleda na sto vece smanjivanje opterecenja na dijete. 

Za ovo drugo neznam jel smo ikad naletili na problem s montiranjem Maxi-Cosija ili Romerice u auto. Takvi problemi su obicno rezervirani za neke druge sjedalice (mada su Rodini autosjedalicari tolko spraksani da ponekad cuda cine). Al budu me cure i decki dopunili ak je bilo problema.

Aaa, sad sam tek ukopcala da se govori o boosterima.

Problem je ponekad kod boostera da imaju dno koje je oblikovano kako bi odgovaralo prosjecnom sjedalu vozila, a koje je dizajnirano s utorom za nase straznjice (nije ravno). Al onda kad booster dode na klupu koja je ravna (npr. u mom minikombiju, zadnja klupa je takva), booster se klima.

----------


## makita

Hvala.
Ma, rekla sam MM da bih pri odabiru htjela isprobati AS u našem autu (opel corsa)pa me zato  zanima jel se zna za neku od ove 2 da se bolje/lošije montira. 

Ok. u našem autu ima utor za stražnjice 8)

----------


## Dia

joj, ja sam na 100 muka   :Sad:  

dakle mi zivimo na otoku, auto sa AS (bc iseos TT) uglavnom je uvijek na kopnu jer md ide na posao svaki dan, tako da za duze relacije imamo dobru AS
tu imamo jos jedan auto...dolazi ljeto...plaza itd. dolaze moji sa autima i sad nam treba jos jedna AS "za po tu"

do sada to nije bio to problem jer se vozio u "jajetu" koji smo onda selili po potrebi iz auta u auto, ja uglavnom ni ne vozim, nego setamo

dakle uzeli bi neku jeftiniju sjedalicu grupe 1, za povremenu voznju

----------


## makita

> joj, ja sam na 100 muka   
> 
> dakle mi zivimo na otoku, auto sa AS (bc iseos TT) uglavnom je uvijek na kopnu jer md ide na posao svaki dan, tako da za duze relacije imamo dobru AS
> tu imamo jos jedan auto...dolazi ljeto...plaza itd. dolaze moji sa autima i sad nam treba jos jedna AS "za po tu"
> 
> do sada to nije bio to problem jer se vozio u "jajetu" koji smo onda selili po potrebi iz auta u auto, ja uglavnom ni ne vozim, nego setamo
> 
> dakle uzeli bi neku jeftiniju sjedalicu grupe 1, za povremenu voznju


Da kupiš rabljenu, bolje kvalitetnija rabljena...ili :?

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da je bolje uzeti kvalitetniju rabljenu, nego novu nekvalitetniju.

----------


## Maruška

> dakle uzeli bi neku jeftiniju sjedalicu grupe 1, za povremenu voznju


A da uzmete I-II-III (9-36)?
Time biste 'zauvijek' riješili _drugu_ autosjedalicu (ili čak i _prvu_ kad mališa pređe u grupu II).

----------


## makita

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  dakle uzeli bi neku jeftiniju sjedalicu grupe 1, za povremenu voznju
> 
> 
> A da uzmete I-II-III (9-36)?
> Time biste 'zauvijek' riješili _drugu_ autosjedalicu (ili čak i _prvu_ kad mališa pređe u grupu II).


 Koja AS spada pod ovo, može li link

----------


## Dia

> Mislim da je bolje uzeti kvalitetniju rabljenu, nego novu nekvalitetniju.


e, gledam ja vec mjesecima na burzi, pa nitko ne prodaje   :Sad:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da je bolje uzeti kvalitetniju rabljenu, nego novu nekvalitetniju.
> 
> 
> e, gledam ja vec mjesecima na burzi, pa nitko ne prodaje


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=58599

----------


## Maruška

> Maruška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dia prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja znam za BebeConfort Trianos (jer je nama to _druga_ sjedalica, kod bake u autu). Sve moje sitne zamjerke na ovu sjedalicu se uglavnom odnose na fazu kada je dijete tek prešlo iz grupe 0 (ili 0+) u I.
Tu na forumu su se spominjale još neke, ali da me ubiješ, ne mogu se sjetiti.

----------


## Dia

ima jos 
britax evolva 123
kiddy life pro
nania solo

(nasla na adac testovima)

stvar je u tome da smo malo kratki sa lovom  :/ 
za bc smo dali 1400 kn, a stvarno nemamo jos toliko za drugu
deaedi, vidjet cu jel je anjica mozda odustala, tnx

----------


## Dia

hm hm, malo gledam po webu i nadem  ovo   :shock: 

jesam ja luda ili je to stvarno AS

----------


## Ancica

Ajme, hvala Dia!

----------


## Amalthea

> hm hm, malo gledam po webu i nadem  ovo   :shock: 
> 
> jesam ja luda ili je to stvarno AS


  :Nope:   :No:  

I sad si ja zamišljam da je netko TO montirao u auto...

----------


## Lutonjica

o bože, pa to je najobičniji viper
nemrem vjerovat

----------


## Ancica

Upravo sam nazvala, trebalo bi biti rijeseno uskoro.

----------


## krumpiric

majkomila.

----------


## Dia

:Kiss:  

bas sam razmisljala jel moguce urgirati po tim ducanima, mislim stvarno se svasta nade napisano   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## krumpiric

urgira se, urgira...dalje nebum :/

----------


## Tiwi

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hm hm, malo gledam po webu i nadem  ovo   :shock: 
> 
> jesam ja luda ili je to stvarno AS
> 
> 
>    
> ...


Da. Moj poznanik. I to na prednji sic.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Stislo me u želucu kad sam vidla...

----------


## YO

o Bože

----------


## Moover

to je greška, radi se o viperu... jedino što bi netko naivan stvarno to mogao kupit i stavit u auto...  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

jučer, ispred našeg vrtića:
mama nosi jako malu bebu (nema više od 3 mjeseca), otvara _prednja suvozačeva_ vrata i veže bebu u _viper._
zaledila sam se.
prolazila sam autom, sekundu razmišljala da li da stanem, i na kraju nisam. i onda sam cijelu noć imala osjećaj krivnje što ipak nisam stala i upozorila ju   :Sad:

----------


## Ancica

jos nisu skinuli sa sajta   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nivember

hi, 

muci nas izbor autosjedalice za novorodjence.
naime, kolika je zapravo razlika u sigurnosti izmedju sjedalica koja se vezu pojasom u smjeru obrnutom od voznje i ona sa isofixom?

kolica koja nas zanimaju nemaju u ponudi isofix, pa smo na sto cuda jer su nam kolica inace savrsena. radi se o kolicima jane nomad sa autosjedalicom rebel pro.

trazila sam crash testove od te autosjedalice ali nisam uspjela naci. imaju samo od tipa matrix koja su jako losa i ne prolaze testove. 

pliz ako netko zna neka se javi.

hvala puno

----------


## ninaXY

> prolazila sam autom, sekundu razmišljala da li da stanem, i na kraju nisam. i onda sam cijelu noć imala osjećaj krivnje što ipak nisam stala i upozorila ju


ja sam jednom tako stala, i rekla tipu koji je imao autosjedalicu na stražnjem sicu okrenutu u smjeru vožnje da bi ju trebalo okrenuti jer beba nema dovoljno čvrst vrat... tako mi je odbrusio da mi je bilo žao što sam bilo što rekla  :/

----------


## daddycool

> muci nas izbor autosjedalice za novorodjence.
> naime, kolika je zapravo razlika u sigurnosti izmedju sjedalica koja se vezu pojasom u smjeru obrnutom od voznje i ona sa isofixom?
> 
> kolica koja nas zanimaju nemaju u ponudi isofix, pa smo na sto cuda jer su nam kolica inace savrsena. radi se o kolicima jane nomad sa autosjedalicom rebel pro.
> 
> trazila sam crash testove od te autosjedalice ali nisam uspjela naci. imaju samo od tipa matrix koja su jako losa i ne prolaze testove. 
> 
> pliz ako netko zna neka se javi.
> 
> hvala puno


razlike u sigurnosti nema ukoliko su obje sjedalice ispravno montirane. razlika u praktičnosti je ogromna u korist ISOFIX-a, razlika u cijeni je također ogromna, ali u korist pojasa.

kolica niti ne mogu imati ISOFIX
za grupu 0+ sjedalica se montira u auto na bazu koja ima ISOFIX, a na kolica se montira sama sjedalica bez baze

nemam iskustva s konkrentim modelom

----------

